# Citizen Eco-drive Titanium Bl5350-59l



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Citizen Eco-Drive Titanium Alarm Chronograph BL5350-59L

Thatâ€™s a long one! Thought I would do a brief review on one of these pieces so down to it we go.

A true titanium piece, the weight is super light for its size and yet feels heavy duty. Itâ€™s a large watch that you donâ€™t feel on the wrist.

The case is well finished. Bracelet feels strong. Bracelet is adjusted by removing full or half links, donâ€™t loose those little inserts in the links or you are buggered. Solid end links and no overall rattle to the watch. A combo of brushed and polished finish, the right mix and not too heavy in the titanium color if you know what I mean. Buttons feel right.

Dial is a textured blue. Lume on the hands is blue, markers a blue green, the hands lume outshines the marker lume but is fine, not supper bright but does last all night. Very easy to read piece despite being a busy dial with lots of functions and function markers too on the outer chapter from about 4 to 8.

I wonâ€™t go into the specs, it has everything. What I do like is the perpetual calendar based on leap years, an efficient way of working that function. You never have to touch the calendar once set.

Short review. Some nice pics for you. I give it an 8 out of 10, would have been 9 but sometimes the hands donâ€™t line up with the markers, not a big deal you donâ€™t notice it unless you are searching for it. Bezel dot lines up, more important. For a large watch it wears light, a nice surprise against todayâ€™s oversize and overly heavy pieces. I like it!





































........


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Thats a nice watch, I have a couple of eco drives and they are great watches, no fuss with great features.

How much does the BL5350-59L sell for?

Martyn


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Martyn, you have to search the net. After a couple days wear I have actually not taken it off, weird


----------

